# Zerk Oiler



## Brain Coral (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello all,

I thought that I would post the oiler that I bought, recently, for the zerks on my Cunliffe mill. I wasn't sure about how it would work as an oiler or how robust it was made, but I am very pleased with it. It only holds 60 cc of oil, but that's plenty for most oiling jobs on a mill. The smallish size is very comfortable to use, it doesn't leak, and it is made of steel with a soft inner nose to seal onto the zerks. The price was right as well. It cost me $12.60 GBP or $24.83 CAD delivered to my door.

Here's a link ....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manaul-Push-Type-Small-Grease-Gun-60cc-capacity-GREASE60-/181571573784?

Brian


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 21, 2015)

I have one of those. Thay work nice.


----------

